
Mirror-owner Reach cuts wages, furloughs 20% staff - samizdis
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-reach-wages/mirror-owner-reach-cuts-wages-furloughs-20-staff-idUKKBN21O0KE
======
samizdis
It should be noted that Reach does not own the Daily Mail, despite what the
article states. The Daily Mail and General Trust still owns that title.

